# Anybody around southeastern NH?



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I`m working on a four lane figure 8 Nascar style banked track and wondering if there are any other racers in the area?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sure, these guys are very well known throughout the New England racing community (and beyond). Some of best racers in the country.

http://www.gofastest.com/marc/


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks, I`ll check `em out!


----------

